# MSVCRT.dll error in IEXPLORER



## nirvaeh (May 18, 2005)

When i open up Internet Explorer, I get an error message about msvcrt.dll. I tried to rename it to msvcrt.old and extract the one off the windows 98 disk but it wouldn't work. I don't know how to get rid of this error.

If I delete it or rename it, windows says it is missing when I log in and that windows must be reinstalled. I can't loose my files.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What is the full error message. If there is a details tab, click on that.

Verify the version of the current file (right click and select Properties > Version).

What is the current version for IE that you have installed?

Go to Add/Remove programs and try running the Internet Explorer Repair tool:

http://help.att.net/docs/howto/othe...ustomercontent=customer_browser&platform=none


----------



## nirvaeh (May 18, 2005)

I ran the internet explorer repair tool and it failed. I am running internet explorer 6.0.

IEXPLORE.exe caused an invalid page fault in module MSVCRT.DLL.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Although it would be more helpful to describe what you mean by "failed" -- if it did not complete its run successfully -- it usually means that Internet Explorer has to be removed and reinstalled.

If the current version is not IE 6 SP1, you may be able to update directly without first removing (which returns you to the last installed version). But the best procedure is to remove and reinstall.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/downloads/default.mspx#EDAA

You should also install any available updates or cumulative patches.


----------



## nirvaeh (May 18, 2005)

I found a fix. Start/Run/SFC

Then you navigate through that tool to replace msvcrt.dll
you restart the computer in MS-Dos mode.
you rename msvcrt.dll to msvcrt.old then replace the one you extracted to the C:\
and it worked.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hopefully that will work. The only reason I didn't recommend it is

1 >> SFC can identify a lot of files as being corrupt or changed which are simply updated.

2 >> replacing msvcrt.dll from cabinet files may not give you the version that is consistent with your present version of Internet Explorer.

And if the IE Repair tool crashed or found other errors, you still have problems with IE.


----------



## nirvaeh (May 18, 2005)

i downloaded the msvcrt.dll from the microsoft website, so it is a current version that worked with internet explorer 6.0. It took care of the problem.

In SFC you can do a broad search or just a search for the file you want extracted. I just specified that I wanted msvcrt.dll and it only searched for that.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

How/where did you download it from Microsoft apart from a patch or update?


----------



## nirvaeh (May 18, 2005)

I went to the support section and there was a link just to that file.


----------

